# Any news on Middle Tennessee FT?



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Any news from Nashville??


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Derby series 1 & 2 back to back.

#12 scratched. 
1, 2, 4, 5, 11, 16, 18 are out. Seven dogs have yet to run (not sure which 7).


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Derby Callbacks...
3, 6, 7, 8, 9, 13, 14, 15, 17, 19, 20, 22, 24, 25, 27, 28, 29 back for 3rd.


----------



## Tville (Jun 29, 2005)

VanEngen put on a "clinic" - 1st, 2nd, 4th, RJ & Jams


----------



## Bill (Mar 1, 2008)

Who got 3rd?


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Does anyone have full results of the derby placements & JAMS??


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

anything on the Limited All Age and the AM?


----------



## Blackdog (Feb 12, 2010)

I heard the 3 series in Derby was tuff, and many dogs lost. Anyone have info?


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Derby:
!st - 29
2nd - 8
3rd - 13
4th - 14
RJ - 3
Jams - 15, 19, 20, 25, 27, 28

Open to WB:
1, 2, 4, 8, 13, 19, 20, 21, 22, 25, 26, 31, 34, 36, 37, 41, 42, 46, 49, 52, 59, 60, 64, 70, 75, 76

Q is a double, long retired off back of flyer, with blind.
Am has 2 retired triple


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Open to 4th:
1, 2, 20, 22, 31, 34, 36, 37, 41, 42, 46, 49, 52, 59, 60, 75, 76

Am to 2nd:
1, 3 ,4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 13, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 29, 30, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 40, 41, 42, 43, 45, 48, 49, 50, 53, 55, 59, 60, 61, 62, 63, 65

Qual to 3rd:
1, 3, 4, 9, 11, 14, 18, 19, 21, 23, 26, 28, 31, 36, 37


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Kirk & Willie.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Congrats to Trip Smith and "Hank" on their second in the Qual... 

k g


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Qualifying Placements:
1st - #37 YDF's Maximum Bid O/Doug & Laura Trautman H/Doug
2nd - #26 Willie, Waylon & Me O/H Trip Smith
3rd - #21 Trouble Walkin' Jake O/H Bobby Smith
4th - #19 Patton's Victory Belle O/H Wayne Moore
RJam -#23 Cruisin' Hallowed Grounds O/Tim & Shannon Thurby H/Tim
Jam - #1 Merlyn and Lily's Magic Rose O/H Mark Land
Jam - #9 Yellow Dog Farms Mad About Quack O/Doug & Laura Trautman H/Doug
Jam - #28 Candlewood's Code Red O/H Walt Maki
Jam - #31 Rocky Hills Win-For-Me O/Bobby Wills & Ed Watson H/Bobby
Jam - #36 Summits Smokin Magna Margarita O/H Lisa Bauer


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

TimThurby said:


> Qualifying Placements:
> 1st - #37 YDF's Maximum Bid O/Doug & Laura Trautman H/Doug
> 2nd - #26 Willie, Waylon & Me O/H Trip Smith
> 3rd - #21 Trouble Walkin' Jake O/H Bobby Smith
> ...


Congrats to doug and laura Trautman! and that bobby smith is in the Q ribbons again!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Am callbacks for 3rd series.... 1, 3,4,6,8,10,11,13,15,16,17,19,21,24,29,32,33,34,35,37,38,40,42,43,49,50,53,55,59,60,62,63,65


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

13 back for am water marks


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Go # 53 World Famous Rosa Barks


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> Go # 53 World Famous Rosa Barks


I second that one!!!!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Does anyone have open and am results? It should be done.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Open 1-3 Ray Voight 4th Jimmie Darnell with Diamond not sure about jams , Am. still running..

Congrats To Jimmie this gives Diamond her FC .....


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> Congrats to doug and laura Trautman! and that bobby smith is in the Q ribbons again!


What Susan said - and congratulations to all who placed!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Jason E. said:


> Open 1-3 Ray Voight 4th Jimmie Darnell with Diamond not sure about jams , Am. still running..
> 
> Congrats To Jimmie this gives Diamond her FC .....


YAHOOO Jimmy and Diamond!!!!!


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Am:
1st - 65/Mercy/Stracka
2nd - 55/Willie/Pickering
3rd - 53/Rosa/Brown
4th - Sue Westlake
RJ - 19
Jams - Darnell, ?

Open:
1st - 60 Turbo/Voigt
2nd - 2 Blaze/Voigt
3rd - 37 Weezer/Voigt
4th - 76 Diamond/Darnell
RJ - 42
Jams -21, 22, 36, 41, 46, 49, 75


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

cakaiser said:


> Am:
> 1st - 65/Mercy/Stracka
> 2nd - 55/Willie/Pickering
> *3rd - 53/Rosa/Brown*
> ...


way to go ABIII...by my calculations thats 12.5 AA pts...would love to see you finish her AFC and show up at the National Amateur with two titled gals...


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

cakaiser said:


> Open:
> 1st - 60 Turbo/Voigt
> 2nd - 2 Blaze/Voigt
> 3rd - 37 Weezer/Voigt
> ...


 
WHOOO HOOOO!!!!! BABY BOY BLAZE IS GROWING UP! HE MUST LIKE HANDJEM AND RAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Go Rosa and Lanse!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Congrats to John Stracka, Jim Pickering, Lanse Brown and Sue Westlake. I would like to thank the Amateur judges and Qualifying judges for their hard work this weekend and all of the club members for all the work they did putting on the trial.


----------



## blklab35 (Oct 7, 2008)

Congratulations to Jimmie and Diamond on their FC!!!!!!!!

Congrats to all this weekend

Sonya


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS, TURBO
ON YOUR HUGE OPEN WIN!!!!

ALL THE BEST FROM PAPPA "CRUISE" AND MOMMA "MADDEE"​


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Congrats Doug Trautman and Yellow Dog Farm... on your Q win and Jam.


Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Congrats Lanse and Rosa!!! Damn train.


Barb


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations!!!....Sue Westlake and "Tag", AM 4th  

...and also, 

..."Mr Pickering"!!..and "Willie", Amateur 2nd!! 

Judy


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Congrats Sue on your 4th!!!!

Good for you,

Angie


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

cakaiser said:


> Am:
> 1st - 65/Mercy/Stracka
> 2nd - 55/Willie/Pickering
> 3rd - 53/Rosa/Brown
> ...


There are a couple other dogs and handlers that deserve a mention as respects the Amateur stake.

RJ # 19 was Scoop handled by Kirk Dodge. Please correct me if I am wrong, but I believe that Scoop is owner trained and this was Scoops first all age ribbon. Congratulations Kirk and Scoop. Not bad for a 3 year old dog trained by his owner with a day job.

The work of the dogs should be pleasing to the eye and from that prospective maybe the most impressive, awesome bit of dog, handler team work that I have seen in some time was by Trav, # 63, and Mark Chase on the water blind. I cannot recall ever seeing a dog tackle such a big, technical water blind with so much enthusiasm and willingness to take every cast. Save for a gust of wind or lack thereof at a given moment on the water marks the other dogs might well have lined up behind # 63.


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Jim Pickering said:


> The work of the dogs should be pleasing to the eye and from that prospective maybe the most impressive, awesome bit of dog, handler team work that I have seen in some time was by Trav, # 63, and Mark Chase on the water blind. I cannot recall ever seeing a dog tackle such a big, technical water blind with so much enthusiasm and willingness to take every cast. Save for a gust of wind or lack thereof at a given moment on the water marks the other dogs might well have lined up behind # 63.


I couldn't agree with this more. Several us in the gallery had the exact some sentiments.


----------



## Jeffrey Bandel (Nov 24, 2003)

Jim nailed it. That water blind was amazing.

btw Jim, congrats on the second.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

I couldn't agree with you guys more! Kirk and Scoop had a great weekend. # 63 and I think #50 both were so much fun to watch tackle the water blind.

Thanks to Eric and Dick for all the hard work they put in so that everyone had a great weekend!


John


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> Congratulations!!!....Sue Westlake and "Tag", AM 4th
> 
> ...and also,
> 
> ...


Can't believe I just saw this!? Second in the AM? Congratulations to Jim and Willie!!! We'll have to raise a glass to that one next time I see you big guy!


----------

